# Pre-labour signs (feel free to join in)



## renee1306

I thought it would be interesting to do pre-labour signs, kinda like in the 2ww when everyone posts their signs and symptoms.. Feel free to join in!

So far at 36 weeks I've got:

- restless feeling
- baby's head is fully engaged
- crampy/period like pains 
- lots of braxton hicks
- sore back all the time.. ugh
- feeling like i need to go to the bathroom every 10 minutes!


----------



## chaz.n.lily

i have all of them except the head is free, and i feel soo heavy like a water balloon ready to pop


----------



## foxfamily

I am 39 weeks and have:

Braxton hicks all the time
Am engaged
so much preassure on my cervix so sore
peeing constantly
leg cramps
sleepless nights

defo not glowing lol


----------



## Bridgey

Great idea!

36 weeks
-awful period like cramps (especially at night)
-loss of mucus plug
-increase in discharge
-loose bowels
-sharp pain in cervix
-mood swings
-overall total discomfort!


----------



## jenmcn1

I'm also 36+1 weeks today. I've experienced (in the last week)
-Constant low back ache, going into my lower tummy
-Increased dc
-Painful braxton hicks like 20 times a day!
-nesting like crazy
-pressure in my lady parts
-loose bowels (sorry tmi)
-baby moving down


----------



## jaybee

I am 40+2
And have NOTHING anymore!

Three days ago I had
Irregular contractions
Loose bowels
Backache
Seriously increased discharge

Then it has all stopped!!


----------



## chaz.n.lily

baby #1 due the same as yours jnmcn1 :D


----------



## admiral765

I am 38 weeks, since 37 weeks I have had:

-Contractions off and on, reached every 5 minutes for 4 hours and then stopped.
-Heavy period cramps in lower back off and on
-Loose bowels
-Increase in discharge
-Reflux, only get it towards the end
-Nesting
-Restless nights
-Regular trips to the toilet
-Lots of shooting pains in cervix
-Baby engaged
-1cm dilated when checked last Tues

Come on baby! xx


----------



## happynewmom1

I am 36+1 and here is what I've been experiencing -

-Loose bowel movements (starting yesterday)
-BH/ some quite painful now! Had them every 5 min the other day and then stopped
-Baby is lower...can feel a lot of pressure down below
-shooting pains in cervix
-Increased discharge
-(Not sure if this is a sign, MIL says it is, though) All day nausea the last few days


----------



## laylasmummy

37 weeks tomorrow!!! Having section a week tomorrow

-loose bowels
-cervix pains
-increased fetal movement
-stitch like pains in my sides
-increased very watery discharge

every sign scares me as I dont want another 'emergency' section x


----------



## laylasmummy

happynewmom1 said:


> I am 36+1 and here is what I've been experiencing -
> 
> -Loose bowel movements (starting yesterday)
> -BH/ some quite painful now! Had them every 5 min the other day and then stopped
> -Baby is lower...can feel a lot of pressure down below
> -shooting pains in cervix
> -Increased discharge
> -(Not sure if this is a sign, MIL says it is, though) All day nausea the last few days

I have also had nausea.. people have said to me that towards the end it comes back like in 1st tri?? My heartburn has finally stoped though so im happy about that! x


----------



## happynewmom1

laylasmummy said:


> happynewmom1 said:
> 
> 
> I am 36+1 and here is what I've been experiencing -
> 
> -Loose bowel movements (starting yesterday)
> -BH/ some quite painful now! Had them every 5 min the other day and then stopped
> -Baby is lower...can feel a lot of pressure down below
> -shooting pains in cervix
> -Increased discharge
> -(Not sure if this is a sign, MIL says it is, though) All day nausea the last few days
> 
> I have also had nausea.. people have said to me that towards the end it comes back like in 1st tri?? My heartburn has finally stoped though so im happy about that! xClick to expand...

It is good to know it is normal...thank you :thumbup: awesome about your heartburn :flower: I am getting heartburn at night but not that badly during the day :)


----------



## fairydust87

40+4

- intense pelvic pressure
- loads of bh
- urinating all the time
- discharge
- 3/5 engaged
- nausea
- loose stools
- zero energy


----------



## Beauty2

I am 35+5 weeks and I've had the following the past couple of weeks: 

- Loose bowels
- Baby engaged (Been this way since about 4/5 months) - this is my 2nd baby
- BH for a couple of weeks
- Restless nights. Can't get comfortable
- Period like cramps about every 3 days
- Pelvic pain (since 11 weeks) - again this is my 2nd
- sharp pains in cervix
- frequent urination
- extreme heartburn and reflux


----------



## kygirl

I'm 38w2d and I've experienced:

-Extreme pressure in the pelvis and rectum
-Mood and energy levels are at their worst
-Increased discharge
-More trips to the bathroom


----------



## Bex1408

This is a great idea so good to see how everyone else is getting on!! Ok so I'm 36 +2:
- looser stools since Monday
- less heartburn than a couple of weeks ago
- definate more frequent trips for a wee
- poor nights sleep due to toilet trips or uncomfy
- feels like baby is headbutting it's way out sometimes lol this started last week
- couple of short sharp pains in cervix last week
- braxton hicks maybe? Bump goes tight and feels lifted? 
- nesting, desperate to get nursery all sorted!!

I have a mw app tomorrow so I'm really hoping she will say baby is engaged or has at least started too after the pains and headbutting feeling, I may cry of she says no change lol.


----------



## xarlenex

I'm 39+4 had nothing except bloody show since yesterday afternoon. Very consistent back ache today too but I done a lot of walking today though so put that down to that.

Eta: loose bowel movements since yesterday and baby is 2/5 engaged.


----------



## cdj1

I am 38+2 and my symptoms:

Feeling like crap on waking
Leg cramps
Very tight hips at night and my pelvis creaks when I get out of bed
Stabbing and shooting pains in cervix 
Back feels sore
Loss of some plug (2 weeks ago and some since)
Weeing every 15mins or at least needing to
Thrush on and off
Moody/restless
Tired and needing to nap every afternoon
Baby 2/5 engaged (3/5ths palp)
BH mainly early evening

Hope this baby isn't late!!!! xxx


----------



## MegnJoe

What the heck? 

Good idea but I am 37+3 and here's my symptoms :) 

- nothing! 

The usual pregnancy stuff. But not a lot of the pre labor stuff.. :(


----------



## StaceyKor

Its my due date tomorrow...baby is engaged....symptom wise i have-

NOTHING!!!

I dont think my baby knows the way out lol x


----------



## chaz.n.lily

kygirl said:


> I'm 38w2d and I've experienced:
> 
> -Extreme pressure in the pelvis and rectum
> -Mood and energy levels are at their worst
> -Increased discharge
> -More trips to the bathroom

i am 36w5d and im feeling the same and getting a clear discharge that dries a yellow colour :s can hardly walk/stand for ages and get B/H that are sometimes unbearable x


----------



## renee1306

Alright - my 37 week update

- definitely loosing pieces of mucous plug (globby snot like cm)
- contractions every night that go away
- lots of bh
- lots of pelvic pressure
- not sleeping at night
- bursts of energy!! - CLEANING! (So not like me.. especially at 3am)
- baby engaged


----------



## miracles11

I am so frustrated with all my symptoms that I'm starting to think the only sign of labor is being in labor! :cry:


----------



## Beauty2

So I found out a my last appt (last week) that I'm 1.5cm dilated so far. This is my second baby so maybe that's normal???


----------

